# Easy labelling software



## Sunnyem (Jun 4, 2016)

I have had a search through this forum and have also extensively searched online and I still can't seem to find a simple soap label template! I am not selling, just wanting to package my CP soaps up and make them look semi professional so I can give them away to family and friends. I have had a play around with the Avery software that many people seem to use but I can't seem to figure out which template to use. I am only looking to make a simple cigar band label, if anyone has any suggestions that would be great. Thanks so much for any help


----------



## Stacyspy (Jun 4, 2016)

I use the Avery template for product number 22837, and they're called wraparound address labels. It makes an 8"x2" strip. I just use my paper cutter to separate them.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 4, 2016)

Labels by the Sheet offers a free template that you can download for use with MS Office or PDF format. If you don't have a paper cutter and want to cut a straight line, just insert a text box and then cut out along the lines so they don't show (or do show if you like that look). 

http://www.labelsbythesheet.com/freetemplates.asp


----------



## penelopejane (Jun 4, 2016)

You can also make your own with Microsoft excel.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 4, 2016)

I make my own templates (whatever sizes or shapes I desire) using Microsoft Publisher. I love the creative control it gives me. I use it in conjunction with a program called Pixie that helps me fine-tune my colors to whatever shade of color I desire. When I print them off, I use the blank, full label sheets by Avery, which I cut out by hand (since the sizes and shapes I choose don't match any of the pre-shaped label offerings out there). If I sold, I could see where that would be a royal pain in the patootie, but since I only make soap for family/friends, it's not a hassle for me.  


IrishLass


----------



## dillsandwitch (Jun 5, 2016)

I also used ms publisher to make my cigar bands. I came up with a design then imported it to word so i can edit ingredients and scent and then print onto coloured paper or light card. Its just a simple black and white design so i can print to whatever colour paper i want


----------



## Dahila (Jun 5, 2016)

Cigar bands are the easiest and I make them on MP too,  I ordered my sheets from Labelsonline, and they have a wonderful software on their site which i use to design all round labels. Then you save to your computer and have it in pdf form


----------

